# OBS Notifier



## DimOkGamer (Oct 25, 2022)

DimOkGamer submitted a new resource:

OBS Notifier - Simple program for displaying notifications from OBS on your desktop



> This is a simple program for displaying notifications from OBS on your desktop.
> 
> Currently only Windows is supported.
> Does not display notifications in the form of overlays (such applications are usually banned in game anti-cheats).
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## DimOkGamer (Nov 4, 2022)

DimOkGamer updated OBS Notifier with a new update entry:

1.1.1 Update



> Fixed the position of notifications on non-primary screens. ( #3 )



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## DimOkGamer (Nov 10, 2022)

DimOkGamer updated OBS Notifier with a new update entry:

1.2.0 Update



> Completely redesigned the way of processing AdditionalData.
> Added limits on the properties of standard plugins. closes #4
> Added autostart script for OBS. Now it is possible to run OBS Notifier simultaneously with OBS! closes #5
> 
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## DimOkGamer (Wednesday at 6:26 AM)

DimOkGamer updated OBS Notifier with a new update entry:

1.2.1 Update



> Added support for the *ScreenshotSaved* event. It will be activated automatically after the update (if everything goes according to plan).
> This event requires *OBS 29+*.
> *OBS 28 is also supported!*



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------

